# Language Tutor Wanted in Napoli



## teejtc (Jul 19, 2014)

Ciao!

My family is moving to Portici (NA) in (if all goes well with our visas) September.

I am looking for a good language tutor; preferably someone who can start immediately via skype and potentially continue (perhaps in person) after we move.

May also be looking for someone for my wife and two daughters (4 and 8).

We're willing to pay reasonable costs....

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


THANKS!

Grace and peace,
`tim


----------

